

Ask HN : Alternative to SkypeIn in Canada - dan_sim

Here in Canada, the CRTC makes its own subjective rules about what should and should not pass. They decided to protect the canadian citizens from SkypeIn (online number) because it can be dangerous.<p>I want a canadian phone number that calls me in Skype so I can have all my telephony centralized instead of using a mobile for inbound calls and Skype for outbound calls.<p>I guess I'm not the only canadian with this problem and I'm sure there's a solution.<p>Can you help me please?
======
dan_sim
DID World Wide (<https://www.didww.com>) do it but there seems to be some
problems with it.

